# American Dream Related Songs



## Boz (May 12, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I haven't been around much. I've been terribly busy. Sorry!
Anyway I have a huge video project due soon and it's about the American Dream. 
I'm trying to think of music to add to the video and I just am having a hard time thinking of some good tunes!

I'm looking for oldies and recent music. Anyone got any? It would very grateful!! :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (May 14, 2010)

onder:onder: what about Tracey Chapman? i loved her first album when it came out - amazing voice tho' perhaps the downside of the american dream:?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 15, 2010)

"Movin' Out" (Billy Joel) - a commentary on upwards mobility in NY, of people working to achieve the American Dream, but just going towards symbolic aspects of capitalism.

Simon and Garfunkle - "America"

Madonna - "Material Girl"

Aerosmith - "Dream On"

"Jesusland" - Ben Folds

"Born in the Usa" - Springsteen 

Here's a list: 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080924164734AA8iQqk

Here's a list of some American dream songs from an r&b/rap forum: http://www.hollafront.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90291&page=2


----------

